# Как сменить пароль пользователю linux+samba+winbind???

## sa10

Как сменить пароль пользователю?

passwd и smbpasswd выдают ошибки

$ passwd

passwd: Authentication token manipulation error

$ smbpasswd -U xxx

Old SMB password:

New SMB password:

Retype new SMB password:

machine 127.0.0.1 rejected the (anonymous) password change: Error was : No such user.

Failed to change password for xxx

Пользователь на linux+samba работает в домене windows

Аутентификация через winbind

Конфиги

#/etc/pam.d/login

auth required /lib/security/pam_securetty.so

auth required /lib/security/pam_nologin.so

auth sufficient /lib/security/pam_winbind.so

auth required /lib/security/pam_pwdb.so use_first_pass shadow nullok

account required /lib/security/pam_winbind.so

password required /lib/security/pam_winbind.so

session required /lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

session required /lib/security/pam_mkhomedir.so skel=/etc/skel/ umask=0077

session required /lib/security/pam_pwdb.so

session optional /lib/security/pam_console.so

############

# /etc/nsswitch.conf:

passwd: compat winbind

shadow: compat

group: compat winbind

############

#smb.conf

# Global parameters

[global]

workgroup = XXXXXX

realm = XXXX.XX

security = ads

password server = 172.16.1.6

log level = 3

name resolve order = wins, bcast

winbind uid = 10000-20000

winbind gid = 10000-20000

winbind use default domain = yes

wins server = 172.16.1.2

restrict anonymous = no

domain master = no

preferred master = no

unix charset = KOI8-R

dos charset = CP866

max protocol = NT

ldap ssl = No

server signing = Auto

template shell = /bin/bash

[C$]

comment = Admin Share - C Disk on NTFS volume

path = /mnt/hda1

####

Подозреваю, что нужно копать в /etc/pam.d/chpasswd

Или я вообще неправильно действую?

Может есть у кого рабочая конфигурация или только я один под Linux в виндовс домене сижу?

С уважением, Александр

----------

## sa10

Нашел решение!!!

Аутентификация в AD то по kerberos, следовательно и утилиты надо использовать из него.

Короче:

kpasswd xxx@XXXXXX.XX

И вот оно счастье  :Smile: 

Сразу после этого нашел много интересного на мою тему

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-269809-highlight-kpasswd.html

----------

